# when will the surf pick up



## soakinlines (Aug 11, 2014)

when should i go back out to target reds and sharks
:texasflag


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

when the water is 70 deg.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

The sharks may leave in the winter, but the reds don't. Redfishing in the surf is actually better in the winter, you just have to use different baits and tactics.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

As soon as you can get out there will be the best. I have one more weekend of hunting and then I will be hitting it hard!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Feburary usually sucks on the uppercoast, big low tides and very cold water. March the weather starts to get better and the surf really turns on, lot of smaller fish like whitting along with big ugls and bull reds. Sandbar sharks usually show up in march with the peak around good friday rest of the sharks usually show up first of May. Bull red and big ugly fishing can be outstanding the last of march into the full moon in April. 

Mid coast lots of slot reds in the surf most of the winter, whiting and drum also. Less bull reds then upper coast but just as many big uglys. Sandbar sharks show up a few weeks earlier then the upper coast at time as early as the first of march.

Lower coast only slows down for a few weeks at the end of Jan and first Feb. But if the weather is warm during that time frame can still have a great day


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> As soon as you can get out there will be the best. I have one more weekend of hunting and then I will be hitting it hard!


I'm with you, I'm bringing all my stuff back from the lease this weekend, than we need to meet up down in Sargent and smack some reds and drum. February is one of the best months of the year for bull reds in the surf. Heres some from last February, I'll just call it a vision of things to come. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=811625


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

sharkchum said:


> I'm with you, I'm bringing all my stuff back from the lease this weekend, than we need to meet up down in Sargent and smack some reds and drum. February is one of the best months of the year for bull reds in the surf. Heres some from last February, I'll just call it a vision of things to come. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=811625


I remember this report, lots of pictures with fish. Great job hope to come down and join y'all sometime!!!


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

That's it!!! You talked me into it. I'm going this weekend and I am going to try and prove everyone wrong.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Give me a call. I will be ready!


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Catch a big rolling in high tide and you'll be set to catch a few 27-29" reds in the surf..seems like the bigger and rougher the surf is the more reds and blk drums you catch.


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

Ha! I just took a week of vacation and I'm hitting the beach. I'll post a report when I get back next weekend.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

waltmeda said:


> Ha! I just took a week of vacation and I'm hitting the beach. I'll post a report when I get back next weekend.


You lucky dog, I hope you catch fish till your arms fall off. Good luck


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks! Me too!! I told my boss that someone on 2Cool asked when the reds and sharks would be biting. I told him I needed to go investigate.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Good luck! Where are you heading?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I will be down at High island tomorrow morning with my two boys.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Might have to peel the kids off the Play Station deal and roll out as well. Been cabin fever since Christmas!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I will be around the first entrance once u hit HI


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Nothing on the big rods at surfside. Soaked cracked crab and shrimp and fished the incoming tide. Could really tell the tide was rolling in. Got desperate and figure try some cut whiting too. Did manage a cooler of big bull whiting which are hitting the grease tomorrow... Big females , every cast. Never keep more than you can eat.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Give me a call. I will be ready!


Oscar, had Ronnie take a buddy of mine from California to our spot by the river and they caught 1 mullet..cut it up and caught a 33# and a 25 # Bull in just a few hours last Thursday. The surf was flat and smooth as glass.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks SB! That Ronnie sure can find those mullet.


----------

